
Ubuntu 17.10 corrupting Lenovo BIOS - natex
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1734147
======
fuzzfactor
Looks like UEFI is still defective by design if ROM can be modified without
the express intention of the user.

------
wscott
Have they found a root cause yet? Really nasty bug.

